# back peddling to PHs



## awhites1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok, so for a number of reasons... namely one- my wife I promised her I wouldn't do juice anymore even though its been nearly almost a year since i last did. i never did heavy cycles in terms of nothing more than 6 to 800 mgs a week of any one or combo of compounds.

anyways trying out some PH cycles- hopefully the attachment will load. on the first page its cut off at the top but its supposed to say Bulk cycle w/ length and then compound. the rest should be self explanitory. 

Im running a short bulk cycle then lean bulk then I'll do PCT. 
Ill try to get some pics and stats uploaded this afternoon when i get home.


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 27, 2010)

Those are not PHs. At least the M Drol is an active anabolic steroid.


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 28, 2010)

its one of those... i feel like an ass b/c we always tell everyone to learn more before they start it. but yeah, i feel like an ass. they are just oral steroids. and i didn't even have mdrol. it was eq-plex when i got home. oh well, doesn't change how im approaching. i've got cycle support and PCT. im good. 

Fucking killed it at the gym this week  miss ya testosterone. miss ya spell check


----------

